# Deutsche Gilde auf Stormscale



## tomo1 (4. November 2009)

Hi,
ich hab letztens einen neuen Charackter auf Stormscale angefangen und nun hab ich mich gefragt, ob es nicht vielleicht sogar eine deutsche Gilde auf Hordenseite gibt. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja eine oder seid sogar in einer und könnt mir nen Gildennamen verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (4. November 2009)

Da wärst du aber im Realmforum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Ich schiebe mal ins Gildenforun, im allgemeinen ist der Thread nicht so gut aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*verschieb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich schiebe mal ins Gildenforun, im allgemeinen ist der Thread nicht so gut aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hier hat er aber schon so einen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. November 2009)

Dann reicht einer :>


----------

